# Nevira



## Elena2011

Dobry den,
prosim, mohl byste mi nekdo poradit, jak prelozit do italstiny ceske slovo "nevira" ve smyslu opak viry?
Incredulità - Non credenza ?
Dekuji


----------



## jazyk

Incredulità, mancanza di fede, di fiducia. Ci occorre contesto.


----------



## Elena2011

Je to podtitul jedne knihy "Trpelivost v setkani viry s nevirou"
La pazienza nell'incontro della fede con la non credenza
Nasla jsem pojem "non credenza" na vatikanskych webovych strankach 
http://www.vatican.va/roman_curia/p...oc_20030130_questionnaire-on-unbelief_it.html


----------



## jazyk

La pazienza nell'incontro della fede con l'ateismo?


----------



## Elena2011

Ja si prave myslim, ze je rozdil mezi ateismem a nevirou. Rekla bych, ze nejlepsi preklad bude "non credenza"...ale ocenuji, ze jste se snazil pomoct  Dekuji


----------



## jazyk

Miscredenza?


----------



## francisgranada

Agnosticismo?


----------

